
Disappearing middle class needs better deal on trade - tppisevil
http://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2016/03/14/donald-trump-tpp-trade-american-manufacturing-jobs-workers-column/81728584/
======
bufordsharkley
I recently read the 1886 book by Henry George "Protection or Free Trade"[0],
and was struck by how the arguments by Trump, Sanders were more or less in the
same form 125 years ago.

It's an astonishing book, not only for the clarity in which it dismantles
these arguments in the cause of free trade, but also for how it transcends
this, and explains why protectionism remains popular:

"Thus the opportunity of work comes to be regarded as a privilege, and work
itself to be deemed in common thought a good... When men are thus accustomed
to think and speak of work as desirable in itself, is it any wonder that a
system which proposes to "make work" should easily obtain popularity?"
(chapter 23)

Remarkable in how relevant this book and its arguments remain.

[0]
[http://www.econlib.org/library/YPDBooks/George/grgPFT.html](http://www.econlib.org/library/YPDBooks/George/grgPFT.html)

------
thomasatethose
That was suprisingly coherent and well stated. I don't think I understood the
currency wars until now.

------
piratebroadcast
Ugh I just agreed with Trump.

~~~
MollyR
I understand your sentiment. . . I have to admit framing currency devaluation
and product dumping as cheating is rhetorical brilliance.

